# My Humble Collection



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Top to bottom:
Para PCX745R (only about 150 rounds through her)
Ruger P-345
Smith & Wesson 586 .357 mag. (A present from my wife aprox. 25 years ago.)
Smith & Wesson .38 Police Special ( Grandma's old Bra gun, she was a big gal!)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Darwin's Laws... the gun version...

You just need the right branch to that family tree...









:mrgreen:

JW


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Quality, not quantity. Nice looking collection. 

I like Jeff's pic, probably because I will have a similar pic to post in a few days. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I got to thinking about Grandma's gun and it dawned on me that, that pistol most likely has less than 500 rounds through it. Maybe more like 250, if that! The bore is excellent but the finish is a bit pitted. I've had it for about 10 years but have never gotten around to seeing how it shoots. The action is still really tight so I might be suprised even with those lousy sights. The two Smith's will never leave as they have personal value. The Ruger is exspendable but at this point it has a place as "The Bedside gun". The Para, if all goes well will be my main carry and a long term keeper unless it gets to having problems.
My wife is having some anxiety issues with a loaded gun in the bedroom. It's been a long time since she's shot any of my pistols and the two new auto's have here spooked! The P-345 is about as safe as you can get with an auto. As soon as I get some good lite target loads worked up I'll have to take her shooting again. She showed some interest when I first brought it home. I hope she'll relax a bit once she understands how it works.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Darwin's Laws... the gun version...
> 
> You just need the right branch to that family tree...
> 
> ...


Bricks with handles!?! :anim_lol:
(I'm just poking fun! I'm sure they are fine pistols.)
I like my guns to have some lines to them personally and I absolutely *hate* hooked triger gards! I don't even like the light rail on my P345 cause it screws up the lines of the gun. I need an old Luger and a Beretta and maybe a Walther and I'd be a happy man. I might just put them all in a picture box frame so's I could admire their beauty. Then I'd take em out and heat the barrels at the range from time to time. Wow! that'd be kinda cool! The 1911 was an awesome addition. It just fits.....and gives me a warm fuzzy feeling! "Happiness is a warm gun!":smt067


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

gmaske said:


> Bricks with handles!?! :anim_lol:
> (I'm just poking fun! I'm sure they are fine pistols.)
> I like my guns to have some lines to them personally and I absolutely *hate* hooked triger gards! I don't even like the light rail on my P345 cause it screws up the lines of the gun. I need an old Luger and a Beretta and maybe a Walther and I'd be a happy man. I might just put them all in a picture box frame so's I could admire their beauty. Then I'd take em out and heat the barrels at the range from time to time. Wow! that'd be kinda cool! The 1911 was an awesome addition. It just fits.....and gives me a warm fuzzy feeling! "Happiness is a warm gun!":smt067


Happiness is a mixture of accurate and easy to carry "bricks" and some guns with nice lines, all of which can shoot very well to their intended purpose.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeez, I don't even want to post pics of mine. They are all ugly, cookie-cutter Glocks and KelTecs. I do have one pimped-out safe queen Commander that sees the light of day maybe once a year.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Jeez, I don't even want to post pics of mine. They are all ugly, cookie-cutter Glocks and KelTecs. I do have one pimped-out safe queen Commander that sees the light of day maybe once a year.


How does that old saying go? "Colt is what you show your friends. Glock is what you show your enemies." - I guess you add "Keltec is what you keep hidden in case of enemies."


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry guys! I grew up in the 50's and 60's so my minds eye of what a proper pistol should look like is tempered by what was around in my youth. It doesn't take a great amount of soul to make a square gun. It may be a perfect shooter but well you get the idea. It wouldn't take much to add some beauty to an otherwise industrial looking tool.


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

i love the para


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've got the same model Para...The LTC is one of the vest Commander length 1911's I've ever shot. Man a ramped barrel and those things eat like Della Reece after a weight watchers meeting.

*gmaske* You're a lot like me in your gun theories. They got to have a sense of style. I don't care for rails or things I can stick on them other than grips and maybe a little trigger work to get them a little better feel. Lights, lasers etc are just not my thing. I guess that's what keeps me in the 1911 fan zone. The damn things are just plain good looking.

dang this was an old post. Still nice to look at them :mrgreen:


----------



## rimler (Dec 22, 2009)

Fine looking collection


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Tell your wife you need more guns to play with :anim_lol:

Nice picture of some nice guns.:smt023

:smt1099


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

gmaske said:


> Sorry guys! I grew up in the 50's and 60's so my minds eye of what a proper pistol should look like is tempered by what was around in my youth. It doesn't take a great amount of soul to make a square gun. It may be a perfect shooter but well you get the idea. It wouldn't take much to add some beauty to an otherwise industrial looking tool.


I so agree with you on this.

:smt1099


----------

